# H.S.T. any thoughts?



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone here at MC has had any good gains from HST. Or just any thoughts on this subject.

Just in case some dont know H.S.T.=hypertrophy specific training


----------



## Rawgrip (Oct 24, 2007)

Have a read What is HST? How is it different? - MESO-Rx

I think this for a bodybuilder is a great program, that thread should explain everything- they have some seriously educated people on their boards.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Ive actually done an eight week training program using H.S.T. and didnt really get the results I was expecting. I was just wondering if anybody else had tried it and got any good results.


----------



## Richard1466867930 (Mar 12, 2007)

When I first mentioned this years ago under a different account no one at all thought HST was a good idea but now people seem to be warming to it. Everyone is different so it may or may not work for you but I have done it before and made good gains and although i am on a split-routine at the moment I am considering reverting back to a HST workout.

The wierd thing about it is that it never feels like your doing enough and it isn't unusual for your muscles to not be aching the next day but keep your eye on those scales.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Richard said:


> When I first mentioned this years ago under a different account no one at all thought HST was a good idea but now people seem to be warming to it. Everyone is different so it may or may not work for you but I have done it before and made good gains and although i am on a split-routine at the moment I am considering reverting back to a HST workout.
> 
> The wierd thing about it is that it never feels like your doing enough and it isn't unusual for your muscles to not be aching the next day but keep your eye on those scales.


 Yeah that was the problem I was having with it. Never felt like it was enough.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BigBoi said:


> Yeah that was the problem I was having with it. Never felt like it was enough.


How did your lifts fair under the program? Did you make progress?

Did you add mass?

Aching isn't always an indicator of muscular growth...


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Tall said:


> How did your lifts fair under the program? Did you make progress?
> 
> Did you add mass?
> 
> Aching isn't always an indicator of muscular growth...


 My lifts just never felt like they were enough, especially at the beginning of the two week shifts. The program called for me to find my 15, 10, and 5 rep max and to subtract weight from that to make up each 2 week shift starting with the 15 reps so at the begining of each week the weight seemed way to light. It never felt like I could go up in weights by the time I got to the rep ranges max at the end of the two weeks.

I just didnt see enough progress from the starting rep maxes. And I dont think that my mass went up either.


----------



## Rawgrip (Oct 24, 2007)

You need to read most of what madcow2 is posting on elitefitness, it would clear some things up.

Madcow & Crew, What Do You Think About This Routine???

Bill Starr's 5 x 5 program... Variation per Madcow2 (thanx) So here it is! K up now! - Page 40

Bill Starr's 5 x 5 program... Variation per Madcow2 (thanx) So here it is! K up now! - Page 29

Bill Starr's 5 x 5 program... Variation per Madcow2 (thanx) So here it is! K up now! - Page 39

Bill Starr's 5 x 5 program... Variation per Madcow2 (thanx) So here it is! K up now! - Page 24

You would have to follow a 5x5 for a while once you reach a high level then looking at a whole yearly plan- you would alternate between hst and the 5x5.

Until you peak during the 5x5 then move on to the hst to allow some cns resting then peak during hst and then go back to the 5x5 and repeat- or something along those lines.

Just a quick post, im at work currently.


----------

